# What's this Federal Airtight stove worth? I'm with no knowledge :)



## Bill Rigelson (Jan 31, 2016)

Greetings, everyone! 

I recently moved into a house and this baby was sitting in the fireplace. The chimney isn't in operating condition and I don't have the funds to get it fixed this winter, and this thing protrudes a bit and is kind of in a divisive spot in the room, so long story short I'm getting rid of it. 

I know these aren't the best pictures, but I was hoping you kind folks would be able to tell me what I could potentially get for it (likely on Craigslist). There's a door on the left side (facing the stove) as well that didn't get pictured, and it has a spot to use a key to open it. 

Any information would be great! Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## Del_ (Jan 31, 2016)

Not much over scrap metal prices.


----------



## sunfish (Jan 31, 2016)

My brother has the same model, he got it Free. Not a real good stove & not worth much.


----------



## Bill Rigelson (Jan 31, 2016)

Haha, all right. Good to know. Can I even get 100 bones for it?


----------



## sunfish (Jan 31, 2016)

Bill Rigelson said:


> Haha, all right. Good to know. Can I even get 100 bones for it?


Yeah, someone will pay that for it.


----------



## webgurl (Feb 25, 2016)

I saw one on eBay for $1500 but it was in very good condition. I am looking to sell one that was installed in my house in 1989, but has NEVER BEEN LIT so it's in pristine condition.


----------



## Oldman47 (Feb 25, 2016)

Legally, not being an EPA stove, it is scrap metal since the first of the year. On the other hand who knows what you can get for it?


----------



## sunfish (Feb 25, 2016)

Origin of manufacture would be a no go for me.


----------



## webgurl (Feb 25, 2016)

Oldman47 said:


> Legally, not being an EPA stove, it is scrap metal since the first of the year. On the other hand who knows what you can get for it?


The people I would sell it to, won't care about 'legal'


----------



## WoodTick007 (Feb 25, 2016)

webgurl said:


> The people I would sell it to, won't care about 'legal'



I hope the EPA reads that and busts you for selling an illegal stove. . . who do you think you are? Hillary Clinton? Have you been in prison before?


----------



## zogger (Feb 25, 2016)

Unless you get a new pass all the various regs stove, big buck$, it is the stove you have that is sorta installed. 

Me personally in that situation, I would keep it and fix the chimney and use it.


----------



## webgurl (Feb 26, 2016)

WoodTick007 said:


> I hope the EPA reads that and busts you for selling an illegal stove. . . who do you think you are? Hillary Clinton? Have you been in prison before?



You'd have to prove to me it's not legal. It is in my home, and I've not been 'busted' for it... ???


----------



## olympyk_999 (Feb 26, 2016)

webgurl said:


> You'd have to prove to me it's not legal. It is in my home, and I've not been 'busted' for it... ???


don't worry WoodTick007 is a **** to everyone...he ran out of bread for his ******** sandwiches long ago...
what he means is its illegal to sell the stove, or reinstall in your home if it was removed...once its removed, its technically illegal to use/sell...
but it dont mean jack ****...you can buy and sell old stoves all day long...who the hell is going to stop you?
the only way it would really effect you, is if you were to install it, a building inspector cant sign off on it, so it would have to be done without a permit, then if there were a fire, insurance would likely deny your claim, because it was illegal for you to install that stove...


----------



## olyman (Feb 26, 2016)

WoodTick007 said:


> I hope the EPA reads that and busts you for selling an illegal stove. . . who do you think you are? Hillary Clinton? Have you been in prison before?


 niiiiiiiiccee reply...........


----------



## WoodTick007 (Feb 26, 2016)

olyman said:


> niiiiiiiiccee reply...........


That is how big brother works. . .lol some empty epa suit shows up at your door looking for the illegal stove you had for sale.... Oooops! LoL


----------



## UpOnTheHill (Mar 5, 2016)

I had the same stove, gave it away for free on Craigslist a couple years ago. Bought an englander nc-30 and never looked back.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Apr 13, 2016)

I may give up in a few years on my Federal Airtight 288 after 28 years of service to date. Hard to kill. Rather amazing that so many here hate these stoves. Mine still works:


----------

